# EOS R and EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM -lens



## photennek (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi, I tested my Canon 100mm macro lens on the new R with the basic adapter, and it seems the IS is running constantly on the lens. I did not notice the same with my other lenses with IS - normal behaviour is that the IS runs when I autofocus etc. Only way to stop the IS is to turn the lens switch to manual focus  STABILIZER OFF or turn of the live view in the camera.

Anyone else have similar experiences? Any idea what could cause this behaviour?

Thanks,

Edit: mentioned the wrong lens switch, corrected


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 26, 2018)

I tested the configuration you mentioned. I also tested with a few other lenses (135L and 24-70LII). I can see that AF is running constantly when you point the selected focus area towards an object but how do you know that the stabilization is also running?


----------



## photennek (Oct 26, 2018)

I think it is related to image stabilization, since I hear a constant humming kind of sound, and it only turns off from the lens STABILIZER -> OFF setting (fixed this in the upper post as well), or if live view is not on (I'm surfing the camera menus or playing back images on the card). So I think the sound comes from the image stabilization motor. But to be accurate, It sounds perhaps a bit more loud than normal and I am not sure it is actually stabilizing the image all the time. It is just as if some engine is running idle, preparing to do something very soon, but still idle. The sound is continuous humming. It is not autofocusing at all unless I press the shutter button to focus.

But it seems bhf3737 that your lens is not making any such unnormal sound? Maybe it is my lens then, and I need to check it for repair. But other than the sound, it takes great images as always before.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 26, 2018)

photennek said:


> I think it is related to image stabilization, since I hear a constant humming kind of sound, and it only turns off from the lens STABILIZER -> OFF setting (fixed this in the upper post as well), or if live view is not on (I'm surfing the camera menus or playing back images on the card). So I think the sound comes from the image stabilization motor. [..]



On both the EOS M and R systems the lens IS will be on as long as there is a live picture on the screen, be it LCD or EVF. On the EOS M it's not that obvious since the IS in the EF-M lenses is very quiet, but using something like a Sigma 150mm Macro it quickly becomes obvious.

IS should shutdown if you are outside of live view for a while, like reviewing pictures. On the M the only way to shut off IS is to turn it off on the lens with the switch or use the menu option.


----------



## photennek (Oct 26, 2018)

Hmm... Thanks for the info - thus it is a feature, not a bug!  I tried to listen to the IS on other lenses when mounted on R, and yes they appear to be on as well, it is just that for example the 16-35/f4 IS is A LOT MORE quiet even when IS is running.

I guess the final notion comes down to the lens, do you or others find that the image stabilization on the Canon's 100mm macro L is a loud one as well?

And, I didn't find any setting on the camera where that behavior could be changed, so the lens switch appears to be the only way to control that.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 26, 2018)

photennek said:


> [..]
> And, I didn't find any setting on the camera where that behavior could be changed, so the lens switch appears to be the only way to control that.



It could be only present on the M series, the Canon website only seems to have EOS M instructions.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 27, 2018)

photennek said:


> But it seems bhf3737 that your lens is not making an such unnormal sound? Maybe it is my lens then, and I need to check it for repair. But other than the sound, it takes great images as always before.


My 100L Macro is rather noisy, too. Same for 24-105L (first version). But 24-70 F/4L is on the quiet side. I guess thet larger the glass to move, and the type of motor that drives it contribute to the overall noise. I didn't hear noticable change when shutting IS on or off for those lenses.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 27, 2018)

IS always on annoys me too... it should be an option to only start when AF, for example....


----------



## Jethro (Oct 27, 2018)

koenkooi said:


> On both the EOS M and R systems the lens IS will be on as long as there is a live picture on the screen, be it LCD or EVF. On the EOS M it's not that obvious since the IS in the EF-M lenses is very quiet, but using something like a Sigma 150mm Macro it quickly becomes obvious.
> 
> IS should shutdown if you are outside of live view for a while, like reviewing pictures. On the M the only way to shut off IS is to turn it off on the lens with the switch or use the menu option.


How does it go with the Sigma 150 macro, by the way?


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 28, 2018)

Jethro said:


> How does it go with the Sigma 150 macro, by the way?



The 150mm is an awesome lens, but on the M1 it's unwieldy and the IS is very noisy with many loud CLUNK sounds when moving it. It mostly lives on my 7D, but for critical focus on a static scene you can't beat 150mm + tripod + M1 + 10x live view zoom. Especially with a sigma 1.4x attached it still outresolves the 18MP sensor.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 28, 2018)

koenkooi said:


> The 150mm is an awesome lens, but on the M1 it's unwieldy and the IS is very noisy with many loud CLUNK sounds when moving it. It mostly lives on my 7D, but for critical focus on a static scene you can't beat 150mm + tripod + M1 + 10x live view zoom. Especially with a sigma 1.4x attached it still outresolves the 18MP sensor.


Thanks - I've been considering itfor a while. Have you tried it on the EOS R yet??


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 29, 2018)

Jethro said:


> Thanks - I've been considering itfor a while. Have you tried it on the EOS R yet??



I don't have an EOS R, yet 

One thing to keep in mind is that the IS on that lens works well, but it isn't up to Canon standards, and like any other IS, it falls down in macro distances. E.g. this picture is at the low end of shutter speeds for macro without using external lighting. Below 1/320th with 1.4x and below 1/250th without 1.4x I get blurry pics when being close to 1:1 and 1:2. The IS does work as expected when photographing a herd of deer in the distance. 

I'm eagerly awaiting for Sigma to refresh the 105, 150 and 180 macro to include them into their Global Vision line, like they did with the 70mm. Imagine a refreshed 180mm + 2x on EOS R, lots of reach and DPAF with focus guides!


----------



## Jethro (Oct 29, 2018)

koenkooi said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting for Sigma to refresh the 105, 150 and 180 macro to include them into their Global Vision line, like they did with the 70mm. Imagine a refreshed 180mm + 2x on EOS R, lots of reach and DPAF with focus guides!


I am absolutely imagining that - thanks!


----------

